# [Hilfe] Merino wird nass und kalt, Microfaser funktioniert - ist aber Plastikmüll! Suche Unterhemd..



## der-gute (2. Januar 2019)

Moin

Ich hab da n Problem.
Eigentlich würde ich total gern eine Naturfaser für Winterunterhemden nutzen. Fahre zum Beispiel einige Merino Sachen. Leider wird diese Wäsche schnell nass und aktuell dann natürlich kalt.
Mit Microfaserwäsche (von Craft) hab ich das Problem nicht, die hält wirklich die Feuchtigkeit aussen.
Diese Wäsche ist halt aus Plastik und darauf würde ich gerne verzichten...

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Welche Naturfaser funktioniert wie Microfaser und hält die Nässe aussen?


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Januar 2019)

eigentlich ist es doch umgekehrt, sprich merino wärm auch wenn sie feucht ist und darum geht es ja eigentlich. denn der synthetik krams nimmt ja keine feuchtigkeit auf, sondern kann sie nur leiten.
ich hab bisher nur merino socken und hab mich geärgert, dass ich so viele jahrzehnte brauchte, um dahinter zu kommen, dass es nix besseres gibt ;-)
und heute bei 3 grad, dachte ich wieder, ich brauch jetzt endlich unbedingt merino unterwäsche.
denn mit 4 schichten inkl dem besten basiclayer shit ever, ultrasensor von pearl, war ich zwar relativ trocken, aber durch das unmittelbare aufliegen der schichten am rücken, wird es dann doch kühl.
deswegen wundert mich deine erfahrung jetzt, was mich aber auch aus anderen gründen nicht vom merino kauf abhalten wird ;-)
ich glaube es kommt bei merino aber zum einen auf die qualität an, was ich auch erst nach dem kauf der billigen discounter shirts erfahren habe, da dort nur kurze fasern verwendet werden und die dinger vollkommen fürn po waren, zumindest gemessen am preis und dem was man/ich von merino erwarte. zum anderen machen diese mischgewebe nur sinn, wenn sie zu vielleicht min 80-90% merino anteil haben. ich würde mir wenn nur 100%tige kaufen...
was hast du denn für merino unterwäsche am start?

NACHTRAG: ich bin aber auch manchmal ein selten dämlicher vollidiot, der den schrank voll von allen möglichen polartec fleeces hat. werd ü-morgen mal ein mittleres als vorletzte schicht (baselayer, thermotrikot, fleece, windstopper ss) probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (3. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab mit Merino genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht, es hält mich deutlich länger warm. 

Nur 100% Merino vertrage ich nicht gut, egal welcher Hersteller, es juckt und kratzt an allen Ecken. Daher bevorzuge ich ein Mischgewebe mit hohem Merino Anteil, das leiert auch nicht so schnell aus. 

Gerade bei Socken geht einfach nichts über Merino. Ich war 14 Tage mit einem Paar Socken auf Trekking Tour, die hätte ich danach noch weiter tragen können. Kein ekliger Schweißgeruch wie bei Plaste-Socken. Das waren Falke TK1 Wool, die trage ich eigentlich nur noch bei Outdoor Aktivitäten, ob Sommer oder Winter. 

Leider konnte ich meine Merino Shirts nach nen paar Tagen nicht mehr anziehen weil sie zu stark eingesaut waren und musste auf ein normales Funktionsshirt wechseln. Als wir nach 2 Tagen in die nächste Ortschaft gekommen sind hab ich gestunken wie eine ganze Büffelherde - vermutlich noch schlimmer

Vielleicht passt bei dir auch einfach die Kombination der verschiedenen Layer nicht, dass es dir so kalt wird. 

Was teuer oder günstig angeht, da kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nicht wirklich anschließen. Meine super billig Merino Sachen vom Decathlon finde ich keinen deut schlechter als die teuren im Schrank. 

Obgleich die natürlich nicht besonders nachhaltig produziert werden.


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2019)

Ich trage aktuell bei bis -3° ein kurzärmeliges Craft Unterhemd, ein Icebreaker merino longsleeve und drüber ne Vaude Softshelljacke. Darin is mir erst kurz kalt, dann schwitz ich recht schnell.

Das Merinolongsleeve alleine wird an Armen und am Rücken sehr schnell feucht und durch den kalren Fahrtwind wird diese Feuchte ziemlich kalt.
Trage ich ein Craft Longsleeve ist es nicht so.

Da ich oft nur Jacke und Longsleeve trage, is duese Kombi sehr empfindlich für einströmende Kaltluft.

Ein Langarmunterhemd plus Langarmtrikot plus Softshell brauch ich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen einfach nicht.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2019)

Das Zeug nutzen was funktioniert und die daemlichen Ideologien in die Tonne treten ist keine Option? 

Um mal ein anderes Beispiel zu nennen ...
Ich nehme mir, wenn ich die Strecke zwischen den beiden Wohnorten (220km) mit dem Gravel fahre, immer drei so abgepackte Croissants mit aus einem Fuenferpack von Feinkost-Albrecht mit ... 
Grob gerechnet schiebe ich dann so bei 80 - 130 - 180 jeweils einen hinter die Kiemen. So brauchts keine Stopps.
Da wurde ich auch schon von so einer Gutmenschen-Oberlehrerin angemault: Das ist Muell!!!!

Klar ... Soll ich lieber mit dem Auto fahren? Ist das dann besser??


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Januar 2019)

Merino hab ich noch nicht probiert.
Da ich aber ziemlich schnell ziemlich viel schwitze und mit Rucksack im Mittelgebirge fahre, bin ich in der Regel immer ziemlich naß, egal welches Plastikzeugs in welcher Zwiebelkombi ich fahre. Meine Lösung bei tiefen Temperaturen ist ein 3mm dicker Neopren-Nierenschutz (gibts für ca. 16,- €) als erste Lage direkt auf der Haut, der das Nässeproblem nicht löst, aber auch bei Nässe warm hält, wo´s für mich wichtig ist (Unterleib), an Beinen oder Armen ist Kälte/Nässe nicht so das Problem.
Ist zwar auch Plastik, hält aber "ewig".


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> (...) am Rücken sehr schnell feucht (...)


Das klingt nach Rucksackbenutzung ...
Falls ich da falsch liegen sollte, dann vergiss diesen Beitrag  
Unter einem Rucksack schwitzt man mehr oder weniger immer, da waere der Ansatzpunkt dann ein anderer.
Ich weiss, dass fuer manche Leute ein Rucksack untrennbar zum Mountainbiken dazugehoert, ich hab schon den Witz gemacht 'Notfalls _(also wenn die Tour so kurz ist dass man nix weiter braucht)_ stopft man ihn mit Altpapier voll, aber ohne Rucksack zum MTB-Treff ist ja schlimmer als ohne Krawatte zum Kunden  ' 

Noch so eine Ideologie, ueber deren Ueberwindung nachzudenken eine Idee waere ...


----------



## S-H-A (3. Januar 2019)

Anstatt des Protektorrucksacks eine Protektorweste? Auch nicht besser


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das klingt nach Rucksackbenutzung ...
> Falls ich da falsch liegen sollte, dann vergiss diesen Beitrag
> Unter einem Rucksack schwitzt man mehr oder weniger immer, da waere der Ansatzpunkt dann ein anderer.
> Ich weiss, dass fuer manche Leute ein Rucksack untrennbar zum Mountainbiken dazugehoert, ich hab schon den Witz gemacht 'Notfalls _(also wenn die Tour so kurz ist dass man nix weiter braucht)_ stopft man ihn mit Altpapier voll, aber ohne Rucksack zum MTB-Treff ist ja schlimmer als ohne Krawatte zum Kunden  '
> ...



Im Prinzip überall feucht. Am Rücken is es aber durch den Rucksack kein Problem, da kommt keine kalte Luft dran 

Ok, das mitm Rücken war irreführend.

Die meiste Radzeit verbringe ich beim Pendeln.


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Januar 2019)

below schrieb:


> Was teuer oder günstig angeht, da kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nicht wirklich anschließen. Meine super billig Merino Sachen vom Decathlon finde ich keinen deut schlechter als die teuren im Schrank.


danke dass du das erwähnt hast, denn ich hatte vor kurzem mal nach erfahrungen der decathlon merino sachen geschaut, aber nix gefunden.
nach der lidl erfahrung war ich halt etwas skeptisch, auch deswegen:


below schrieb:


> Nur 100% Merino vertrage ich nicht gut, egal welcher Hersteller, es juckt und kratzt an allen Ecken.


ich bin da nicht wirklich über empfindlich, aber die teile waren irgendwann beim tragen doch unangenehm am kratzen.
d.h. die decathlon unterwäsche tut es nicht?


----------



## Ghoste (3. Januar 2019)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
Fahre nur noch Merion Sachen (lediglich die oberste Schicht als Shirt z.b ist z.T. aus Mischgewebe).
Ob MTB oder Ski/Snowboard etc.. Alles funktioniert so wie es soll, egal ob bei 35+° oder beim Skifahren bei -15°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (3. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.
> Fahre nur noch Merion Sachen (lediglich die oberste Schicht als Shirt z.b ist z.T. aus Mischgewebe).
> Ob MTB oder Ski/Snowboard etc.. Alles funktioniert so wie es soll, egal ob bei 35+° oder beim Skifahren bei -15°.


welche hersteller kannst du denn empfehlen, oder reden wir von decathlon?
wie es der _zufall_ so wollte, habe ich mir vorhin aber doch mal die vaude primasoft 2 für 45€ bestellt, mal schaun...


----------



## Ghoste (3. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welche hersteller kannst du denn empfehlen, oder reden wir von decathlon?
> wie es der _zufall_ so wollte, habe ich mir vorhin aber doch mal die vaude primasoft 2 für 45€ bestellt, mal schaun...



Habe unterschiedliche Hersteller. 100% Merion z.B. Bergans, Smartwool (finde ich richtig top!), Mischgewebe bei Shirts z.B. Löffler, RÖJK oder Mons Royale.


----------



## Shonzo (3. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich trage aktuell bei bis -3° ein kurzärmeliges Craft Unterhemd, ein Icebreaker merino longsleeve und drüber ne Vaude Softshelljacke. Darin is mir erst kurz kalt, dann schwitz ich recht schnell.
> 
> Das Merinolongsleeve alleine wird an Armen und am Rücken sehr schnell feucht und durch den kalren Fahrtwind wird diese Feuchte ziemlich kalt.
> Trage ich ein Craft Longsleeve ist es nicht so.
> ...



Ist deine Vaude Jacke zufällig nur 80% winddicht?


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2019)

Mit Plastikunterhemd gehts aber, daher wirds nicht an der Jacke liegen...


----------



## Shonzo (3. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mit Plastikunterhemd gehts aber, daher wirds nicht an der Jacke liegen...



Dein Craft Unterhemd (geile Klamotten, steh ich auch drauf) zieht den Schweiß auch nach außen in die zweite Schicht rein. Und da kann es Verdunsten ohne das du es allzu stark merkst. Wird aber auch irgendwann kalt.

Bei nassem Longsleeve ohne Unterhemd merkst du die kalte Luft welche durch die Jacke zieht und die Verdunstungskälte sofort. 

Wenn du unbedingt nur mit Merino Longsleeve fahren willst nimm ne 100% dichte Jacke und schnür sie unten zu, oben nen Buff rum und die Ärmel abdichten.

Eigentlich ist es eine Entscheidung zwischen frieren (80% winddicht, hilft den Schweiß los zu werden) und langsamem Ertrinken (100% dicht, Schweiß kommt schneller als er geht). Selbst die beste Membran bringt die Menge an Schweiß nicht weg die du produzierst wenns hart zur Sache geht.
Gemütlicher fahren hilft.

Ich fahr auch Craft Baselayer, Plaste Longsleeve und 80% Vaude Moab Jacket. Solange man den Berg hoch powert ist das angenehm. Auch heute bei unter 0. Aber wehe es geht mal länger bergab.
Drum fahr ich damit lange nur bergauf, kehre ein, zieh mich bis auf Baselayer oben aus, lass den bei nem Bier trocknen, pack mich wieder ein inkl. 100% dichter Jacke (Vaude Virt) und fahr wieder zurück.
Sprich Tourplanung hat auch einen Einfluss.


----------



## Shonzo (3. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht noch als Ergänzung.

Merino kann 1/3 des Eigengewichts an Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen ohne sich nass anzufühlen. Bis zu dem Punkt ist alles gut. Überschreitest du diesen Punkt kannst das Shirt wechseln da es dann nicht mehr wärmt sondern sich feucht anfühlt und im Zusammenspiel mit kalter Luft kühlt.

Also nix für schweißtreibende Einheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. Januar 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Merino hab ich noch nicht probiert.
> Da ich aber ziemlich schnell ziemlich viel schwitze und mit Rucksack im Mittelgebirge fahre, bin ich in der Regel immer ziemlich naß, egal welches Plastikzeugs in welcher Zwiebelkombi ich fahre. Meine Lösung bei tiefen Temperaturen ist ein 3mm dicker Neopren-Nierenschutz (gibts für ca. 16,- €) als erste Lage direkt auf der Haut, der das Nässeproblem nicht löst, aber auch bei Nässe warm hält, wo´s für mich wichtig ist (Unterleib), an Beinen oder Armen ist Kälte/Nässe nicht so das Problem.
> Ist zwar auch Plastik, hält aber "ewig".



Trage jetzt auch Merino bzw. Kunstfaser, ja ich schwitze auch wie Sau und bin eh immer Nass. Habe mir im herbst auch einen Neopren Nierengurt zusätzlich geholt (13€/ebay) und da bleibt es da auch warm. War mit die beste Investition fürs kalte Wetter. 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/LU10004-Ruc...c713f19a:m:mteqcbzwgF48xJ_Ks4gvlBw:rk:34:pf:0


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Januar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Trage jetzt auch Merino bzw. Kunstfaser, ja ich schwitze auch wie Sau und bin eh immer Nass. Habe mir im herbst auch einen Neopren Nierengurt zusätzlich geholt (13€/ebay) und da bleibt es da auch warm. War mit die beste Investition fürs kalte Wetter.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/LU10004-Ruc...c713f19a:m:mteqcbzwgF48xJ_Ks4gvlBw:rk:34f:0


Den meinte ich.
Bei Anbietern von Windsurf-/Kite-etc. Produkten gibts auch noch Neopren Westen. Die decken auch den Brustbereich noch ab. Hab ich aber noch nicht probiert. Ich fahr allerdings auch nicht (mehr) bei Temperaturen < 5°C. Mir gefällt mein Warmduscherimage


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. Januar 2019)

Bin auch schon um die 0 Grad unterwegs - man merkt halt wann was kalt wird und steuert dagegen. 
Nach dem Nierengrut kammen Heizsohlen gegen die eindringende Kälte über die Klickis in die Fussohlen und eine Thermo Sturmmaske für Kopf & Ohren. Ich schwitze im Sommer ich schwitze im Winter- nur kalt darf es einem nicht werden!


----------



## Diman (4. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt nur mit Merino Longsleeve fahren willst nimm ne 100% dichte Jacke und schnür sie unten zu, oben nen Buff rum und die Ärmel abdichten.


Das wird auch nicht lange gut gehen. Meine Falketing ist winddicht aber nur mit Merino Longsleeve wird es trotzdem irgendwann nass und kalt. Also entweder Plastikmüll   Unterhemd am besten aus Polypropylen oder evtl. noch sowas ausprobieren https://www.bergfreunde.de/aclima-wn-crew-neck-merinounterwaesche/ Vielleicht hilft es.


----------



## Emerald287 (4. Januar 2019)

Ich werd jetzt mal die Brynje-Netzsachen ausprobieren, da ich auch so ein Vielschwitzer bin. Es gibt ja einige, die Unterwäsche schwören:
https://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c12/brynje-super-thermo-shirt-10200300-p9610


----------



## Shonzo (4. Januar 2019)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt mal die Brynje-Netzsachen ausprobieren, da ich auch so ein Vielschwitzer bin. Es gibt ja einige, die Unterwäsche schwören:
> https://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c12/brynje-super-thermo-shirt-10200300-p9610



Wenn du noch n Baselayer aus Plaste drüber ziehst liegt das zumindest nicht vollflächig auf. So die Theorie.

Irgendwann ist aber dennoch alles voll gesaugt und gesättigt. Mal gespannt.


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Januar 2019)

Diman schrieb:


> https://www.bergfreunde.de/aclima-wn-crew-neck-merinounterwaesche/


an genau sowas hab ich irgendwann mal gedacht und wusste dass es das schon irgendwo gibt. allerdings nicht zu solchen phantasiepreis.
trotzdem vielen dank für den hinweis!


Emerald287 schrieb:


> https://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c12/brynje-super-thermo-shirt-10200300-p9610


berichte dann doch bitte mal, ob es auch super ist und nicht nur so heisst ;-)


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2019)

Bleibt mir wohl wirklich nur ein Plastehemd


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich trage aktuell bei bis -3° ein kurzärmeliges Craft Unterhemd, ein Icebreaker merino longsleeve und drüber ne Vaude Softshelljacke.


Hat die Softshelljacke eine Membran? Wenn ja, lass die Jacke weg und ersetze sie durch was durchlässiges (falls das Wetter trocken ist).

Diese ganzen Membranklamotten haben alle das Problem, dass sie als äußerste Schicht ist, die auch einen guten Teil der Temperaturgefälle abhalten muss - sprich innen warm und außen kalt. Und dann hast du eine Taupunktunterschreitung an der Membran und damit Kondensation, so dass das Wasser nicht raus kann. Deshalb wäre es sinnvoller, als oberste Schicht was luftdurchlässiges zu nehmen, das alleine durch den Fahrtwind durchlüftet wird und das Wasser sehr viel besser verdunsten kann. Du brauchst zwar mehr Klamotten, aber die bleiben besser trocken. Ob Plastik oder Wolle ist da nicht so wichtig.


----------



## schuetzendorf (5. Januar 2019)

Wichtig ist: Merino nur mit der Hand und mit normaler Seife waschen. Sonst ist die Funktion nicht mehr gegeben.
Zudem sollte der Diffussionswiderstand von innen nach außen abnehmen. Deswegen auf keinem Fall Membrankleidung (außer bei Minusgraden und Trockenheit) tragen sondern idealerweise Schurwolle oder Fleece.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (5. Januar 2019)

schuetzendorf schrieb:


> Zudem sollte der Diffussionswiderstand von innen nach außen abnehmen. Deswegen auf keinem Fall Membrankleidung (außer bei Minusgraden und Trockenheit) tragen sondern idealerweise Schurwolle oder Fleece.



Das ist doch aber nicht winddicht!?


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Januar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber nicht winddicht!?


Das soll es auch nicht sein! Siehe


schuetzendorf schrieb:


> sollte der Diffussionswiderstand von innen nach außen abnehmen


und


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und dann hast du eine Taupunktunterschreitung an der Membran und damit Kondensation, so dass das Wasser nicht raus kann. Deshalb wäre es sinnvoller, als oberste Schicht was luftdurchlässiges zu nehmen, das alleine durch den Fahrtwind durchlüftet wird und das Wasser sehr viel besser verdunsten kann.


----------



## S-H-A (5. Januar 2019)

Und man sich dann durch den Windchill den Tod holt.


----------



## Shonzo (5. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und man sich dann durch den Windchill den Tod holt.



5-6 Lagen übereinander ziehen. Das dauert dann ne ganze Weile bis der komplette Stoff mit Schweiß gesättigt ist. Dann schlägts aber richtig durch. ;-)

Im Endeffekt treibt man sämtlichen Kleidungsspass sowieso nur um die Zeit bis zur völligen Sättigung möglichst lang zu gestalten.


----------



## S-H-A (5. Januar 2019)

Kunstfaser Shirt, ggf. Langarm, Windstopper drüber mit Reißverschluss zur Unterarmbelüftung beim Hochtreten, und gut ist. Taugt bis leicht unter 0°C. Wenn es noch kälter wird kommt dann noch ein 100er Fleece drunter. Dann muss es aber schon arg kalt sein.


----------



## schuetzendorf (5. Januar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber nicht winddicht!?


Ja, ich habe als härteste Waffe eine Windstopperweste mit Lüftungseinsätzen am Rücken. Alternativ ein Fleece mit sehr dünner Nylonlage vorne.
Wenn man mehrere Lagen trägt wird es quasi winddicht. Schurwolle ("Pullover") ist da mein Geheimtip, sieht auch sehr "casual" aus.
Ich habe schränkeweise Plastik, das nicht funktioniert. Nach 30 Jahren "Funktions"-Kleidung würde ich außer Windstoppermembranen und Fleece keine synthetischen Materialien mehr kaufen. Neoprensocken gehen auch.
Wobei "Windchill" in erster Linie dann auftritt, wenn man zu leichte und deswegen zu schnelle Abfahrten wählt. Deswegen so hart bergab wie bergauf fahren, das schützt gegen Erkältung.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kunstfaser Shirt, ggf. Langarm, Windstopper drüber mit Reißverschluss zur Unterarmbelüftung beim Hochtreten, und gut ist. Taugt bis leicht unter 0°C. Wenn es noch kälter wird kommt dann noch ein 100er Fleece drunter. Dann muss es aber schon arg kalt sein.


Das kann vielleicht bei dir gehen, bei meiner Schwitzerei wäre da nach einer halben Stunde Schluß, weil die Kleidung völlig durchnässt wäre und dann niemals die nötige Wärme halten könnte. Und das wäre dann wirklich tödlich.

Ich hab das gerade vor ein paar Tagen probiert mit Membran außen. Das Wetter war trocken, auch die Luftfeuchte war niedrig. Die Membran habe ich nur wegen dem Siff von unten angezogen. Ergebnis: Da tropft es unten aus der Jacke raus, entsprechend durchnässt ist die untere Schicht. Die Qualität der Membran macht da schon was aus, aber auch die gute hat die Tropferei nicht verhindern können. Deswegen: Wenn es irgendwie geht, keine Membran! Ist übrigens bei den Skitouren dei gleiche Sache.


----------



## S-H-A (5. Januar 2019)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das kann vielleicht bei dir gehen, bei meiner Schwitzerei wäre da nach einer halben Stunde Schluß, weil die Kleidung völlig durchnässt wäre und dann niemals die nötige Wärme halten könnte. Und das wäre dann wirklich tödlich.
> 
> Ich hab das gerade vor ein paar Tagen probiert mit Membran außen. Das Wetter war trocken, auch die Luftfeuchte war niedrig. Die Membran habe ich nur wegen dem Siff von unten angezogen. Ergebnis: Da tropft es unten aus der Jacke raus, entsprechend durchnässt ist die untere Schicht. Die Qualität der Membran macht da schon was aus, aber auch die gute hat die Tropferei nicht verhindern können. Deswegen: Wenn es irgendwie geht, keine Membran! Ist übrigens bei den Skitouren dei gleiche Sache.



Ich schwitze auch wie ein Tier. Da hilft gar nix. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass da wenige Kunstfaserschichten am besten funktionieren. Nass bin ich so oder so. Immer. Aber Kunstfaser,  vor allem Fleece, wärmt auch im nassen Zustand. Wenn ich Pause mache, ziehe ich mir noch eine Fleecejacke unter die Gore und gut ist. Merino fühlt sich schnell vollgesogen an.


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aber Kunstfaser, vor allem Fleece, wärmt auch im nassen Zustand.


Kann nicht sein, ist auch meine Erfahrung.

Wenn Bekleidung "wärmt", geht es ja um die Isolationsfähigkeit. Die kommt immer (ich kenne keine Ausnahme) von Lufteinschlüssen im Gewebe, so dass das Luftpolster eine Isolationsschicht bildet. Dabei ist es egal, ob Merino, Kunstfaser, Daunen oder Neopren verwendet werden. Während Merino, Kunstfaser und Daunen "offenporig" sind, also keine in sich geschlossenen Luftzellen haben, ist Neopren "geschlossenporig", besteht also aus kleinen, geschlossenen Luftblasen (ähnlich wie Styropor). Neopren kann keine Flüssigkeit aufnehmen, weil die Luftzellen geschlossen sind, deshalb "wärmt" das auch dann, wenn außen und innen alles nass ist (siehe Taucheranzug). Das Material selber bleibt innen trocken. Die offenporigen Materialien können Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen und auch im Gewebe verteilen. Wenn dann die eigentlich als Luftpolster gedachten Räume mit Wasser gefüllt sind, ist kein isolierendes Luftpolster mehr vorhanden, und die Isolationsfähigkeit geht verloren.

Der Unterschied von Merino und Kunstfaser liegt in dem unterschiedlichen Ansatz, was mit Wasser passieren soll. Während Kunstfaser versucht, die Nässe irgendwie abzuleiten (was ja auch mehr oder weniger gut funktioniert), nimmt Wolle in der Faser erst mal das Wasser auf und erhält dadurch das Luftpolster. Bei beiden ist es aber so, wenn keine Luft mehr im Gewebe ist, isoliert das auch nicht mehr.

Genau das habe ich regelmäßig. Wenn meine Klamotten nass sind, muss ich sie wechseln, besonders wenn ich eine Pause mache. Ich habe bei Skitouren immer wieder die Situation, dass ich auch im Aufstieg die Kleidung wechseln muss, weil die erste Garnitur nicht mehr isoliert, dafür aber massig Verdunstungskälte am Körper hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (6. Januar 2019)

Ist das verwirrend!!
Ich teste dann mal Merino!
Nur ist Merino = Merino?
Oder ist das 30€ Merino Hemd vom Decathlon schlechter als ein 60€?
Beides 100% und etwa gleich schwer!
https://www.decathlon.de/p/merinoshirt-langarm-techwool-190-herren/_/R-p-11829?mc=8397107&c=BLAU

Men's Merino 200 Baselayer Long Sleeve https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DLGXCJY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_z3BmCbSAQ4SN3


----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2019)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, ist auch meine Erfahrung.
> 
> Wenn Bekleidung "wärmt", geht es ja um die Isolationsfähigkeit. Die kommt immer (ich kenne keine Ausnahme) von Lufteinschlüssen im Gewebe, so dass das Luftpolster eine Isolationsschicht bildet. Dabei ist es egal, ob Merino, Kunstfaser, Daunen oder Neopren verwendet werden. Während Merino, Kunstfaser und Daunen "offenporig" sind, also keine in sich geschlossenen Luftzellen haben, ist Neopren "geschlossenporig", besteht also aus kleinen, geschlossenen Luftblasen (ähnlich wie Styropor). Neopren kann keine Flüssigkeit aufnehmen, weil die Luftzellen geschlossen sind, deshalb "wärmt" das auch dann, wenn außen und innen alles nass ist (siehe Taucheranzug). Das Material selber bleibt innen trocken. Die offenporigen Materialien können Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen und auch im Gewebe verteilen. Wenn dann die eigentlich als Luftpolster gedachten Räume mit Wasser gefüllt sind, ist kein isolierendes Luftpolster mehr vorhanden, und die Isolationsfähigkeit geht verloren.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann scheinen die Leute die ich kenne, die u.a. 7000er klettern, wohl keine Ahnung zu haben von ihrer Ausrüstung. Aber die schwitzen bestimmt auch nicht so. Keiner von denen trägt Merino. Die lachen da nur drüber. Und die Jungs können sich nicht mal kurz umziehen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ok, dann scheinen die Leute die ich kenne, die u.a. 7000er klettern, wohl keine Ahnung zu haben von ihrer Ausrüstung.


7000er sind eine andere Welt, auch was Schwitzen und Flüssigkeitstransport betrifft. Kann ich auch beurteilen, auf ca. 6900 war ich schon droben. Je nach Temperatur (und damit absoluter Luftfeuchte) ist das in den Höhen kein Thema, je kälter desto weniger.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2019)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> 7000er sind eine andere Welt, auch was Schwitzen und Flüssigkeitstransport betrifft. Kann ich auch beurteilen, auf ca. 6900 war ich schon droben. Je nach Temperatur (und damit absoluter Luftfeuchte) ist das in den Höhen kein Thema, je kälter desto weniger.



Venezuela ist auch wieder anders. Ziemlich feucht, auch auf den Tafelbergen. Afrika ebenso, dort hat man fast 3 Klimazonen auf einer Unternehmung. Aber ist egal. Mach wie du meinst. Ich bin raus.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Januar 2019)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> (...) Ich habe bei Skitouren immer wieder die Situation, dass ich auch im Aufstieg die Kleidung wechseln muss, (...)


Da gaebe es dann noch den Trick, im Aufstieg irgendwie ein, zwei Lagen weniger zu tragen als bei der Abfahrt. 
Weil Aufstieg = mir wird warm wg. Anstrengung -> Abwaerme, Abfahrt = mir wird kalt wg. Fahrtwind 
Bei der Tour de France oder dgl. kriegen die Rennfahrer oft auf der Passhoehe eine Windjacke gereicht aus dem Begleitauto _(die sie dann auch anziehen )_. Auch das eine praktische Umsetzung des o. g. Tricks


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Januar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Da gaebe es dann noch den Trick, im Aufstieg irgendwie ein, zwei Lagen weniger zu tragen als bei der Abfahrt.


 Was meinst du eingentlich, was ich anhabe? Im Aufstieg meistens ein kurzärmliges Shirt und ein langärmliges, in der Abfahrt das gleiche in trocken + Pullover (+ evtl. 2. Pullover, je nach Temperatur)+ Anorak (als Windschutz). Wenn ich da nicht für Aufstieg und Abfahrt differenzieren würde, würde ich nicht weit kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (6. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hab da n Problem.
> Eigentlich würde ich total gern eine Naturfaser für Winterunterhemden nutzen. Fahre zum Beispiel einige Merino Sachen. Leider wird diese Wäsche schnell nass und aktuell dann natürlich kalt.
> ...


Nein, eher nicht, deshalb gibt es ja Kunstfaser. Solange du seien Sachen nicht ständig wegschmeißt, kannst doch auch Plastik kaufen. Ok, bisschen was geht evtl über die Haut in den Organismus, aber die gleiche Funktion wirst du ohne Plastik wohl nicht bekommen. Außer halt Merino, was umwelttechnisch wohl auch nicht viel besser ist.


----------



## schuetzendorf (6. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ok, dann scheinen die Leute die ich kenne, die u.a. 7000er klettern, wohl keine Ahnung zu haben von ihrer Ausrüstung. Aber die schwitzen bestimmt auch nicht so. Keiner von denen trägt Merino. Die lachen da nur drüber. Und die Jungs können sich nicht mal kurz umziehen.


Davon abgesehen, dass ich Bergsteiger in Merino kenne: I.d.R. ist in größeren Höhen eine sehr geringe Luftfeuchtigkeit und man kommt mit Kunstfaser und Membrankleidung klar, weil ein sehr hohes Diffusionsgefälle von innen nach außen besteht. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit nimmt mit zunehmender Höhe, überwiegend auf den ersten 3000Metern, stark ab.
Skifahren mit Membrankleidung funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung deswegen ganz gut. Die tollen Katalogbilder des Eiskletterers in der GTX-Jacke sind nicht gelogen, das Zeug wird ja auch in der Praxis erfolgreich verwendet.
Im Wald auf gemäßigten Höhen ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit jedoch oft so hoch, dass das Diffusionsverhalten der Kleidung viel schlechter als in Höhenlagen ist. Nach den physikalischen Regeln ist der 7000er deswegen "unkritischer" als die Mittelgebirgstour mit dem Rad im Herbst.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2019)

schuetzendorf schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass ich Bergsteiger in Merino kenne: I.d.R. ist in größeren Höhen eine sehr geringe Luftfeuchtigkeit und man kommt mit Kunstfaser und Membrankleidung klar, weil ein sehr hohes Diffusionsgefälle von innen nach außen besteht. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit nimmt mit zunehmender Höhe, überwiegend auf den ersten 3000Metern, stark ab.
> Skifahren mit Membrankleidung funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung deswegen ganz gut. Die tollen Katalogbilder des Eiskletterers in der GTX-Jacke sind nicht gelogen, das Zeug wird ja auch in der Praxis erfolgreich verwendet.
> Im Wald auf gemäßigten Höhen ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit jedoch oft so hoch, dass das Diffusionsverhalten der Kleidung viel schlechter als in Höhenlagen ist. Nach den physikalischen Regeln ist der 7000er deswegen "unkritischer" als die Mittelgebirgstour mit dem Rad im Herbst.



Ganz sicher ist das so. Physik ist keine Meinung.
Aber ohne Membran dringt der Wind auf die nasse, durchgeschwitzte erste Lage, und das ist ganz schlecht. Wenn ich so viele Lagen tragen muss, um das zu verhindern, fühle ich mich wie ein Michelinmännchen.
In meinen Augen ist es einfach wichtiger, dass es auf der Haut möglichst schnell abtrocknet und das keine kalte Luft an die Haut dringt. Und da ist Kunstfaser halt immer noch besser. Nimmt einfach weniger Wasser auf als Merino.


----------



## cmdT (6. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hab da n Problem.
> Eigentlich würde ich total gern eine Naturfaser für Winterunterhemden nutzen. Fahre zum Beispiel einige Merino Sachen. Leider wird diese Wäsche schnell nass und aktuell dann natürlich kalt.
> ...



Ich verstehe Deine edle Motivation. Ich versuche auch immer wieder etwas mehr Nachhaltigkeit in meinen Lebenswandel zu bringen. Bei den "Funktionshemden" bin ich allerdings nicht von der Kunstfaser weggekommen. Ich kaufe eigentlich nur die von ODLO. Bei den angepeilten Temperaturen trage ich ein "evolution warm" langarm shirt und ein Langarmtrikot drüber. Mit Jacken aller Art konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. Da ich auch recht stark schwitze, dampfe ich mich da zu tode egal bei welcher Temperatur.
Das mit *Abstand* wichtigste Kleidungsstück bei <10° ist für mich eine Weste und zwar so eine leichte Sommerweste mit Windstopper auf der Brust und Netz am Rücken. Da bist Du schön Warm am Körper und hinten dampft es gut ab.

Zur Nachhaltigkeit: Ich trage meine Klamotten ewig. Mag schon sein, dass ich damit nciht immer ultracool rüber komme aber darauf geb ich nichts. Meine Odlo Shirts sind teilweise schon 20 Jahre alt und tun immer noch ihren Dienst. Da kann ich die paar Gramm Kunststoff die so ein Shirt hat mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Wenn ich auf zwei Einkaufstüten verzichtet habe, habe ich das schon wieder drin.

Grüße

C


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Januar 2019)

Bei den hohen Bergen kommt noch was dazu: Der Körper ist mit allem möglichen beschäftigt, da kommt "Berg hochgehen" von der Belastung erst weit hinten. Entsprechend langsam ist man aufwärts. Die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen rumliegen und hochgehen sind da erschreckend klein. Da wird man auch kaum einen finden, der in der Höhe mal kurz einen Sprint einlegt, damit es ihm wärmer wird: Das schafft fast keiner. (Alles bezogen auf den "Normal-Höhenbergsteiger", nicht auf die Topleute). Alleine der Unterschied von den Klamotten zeigt, was da für Welten sind. -20°C auf 6000 m ist was ganz anderes als -20°C auf 2000 m, siehe Extremschuhe, Daunenjacken etc, die ich in den Alpen bisher nicht ansatzweise gebraucht hätte.


----------



## luminautix (6. Januar 2019)

Der für mich wichtigste Aspekt der Merinoklamotten ist, dass die mehrere Tage hintereinander (ungewaschen) getragen werden können und trotzdem nicht so müffeln wie die meisten anderen Materialien. Darum habe ich immer Merinozeugs im Rucksack, aber eben für - nach der Tour.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2019)

luminautix schrieb:


> Der für mich wichtigste Aspekt der Merinoklamotten ist, dass die mehrere Tage hintereinander (ungewaschen) getragen werden können und trotzdem nicht so müffeln wie die meisten anderen Materialien. Darum habe ich immer Merinozeugs im Rucksack, aber eben für - nach der Tour.



Das stimmt, Kunstfaser stinkt abartig.


----------



## Diman (6. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bleibt mir wohl wirklich nur ein Plastehemd


Nicht gleicht aufgeben, du könntest doch ein Aclima  Woolnet oder von Brynje gibt es auch welche mit Merinonetz https://www.brynje-shop.com/de/spor...rmo-shirt-mit-schultereinlage-10150305-p13391 Unterhemden ausprobieren. Oder stören dich auch die Phantasiepreise?


----------



## Diddo (7. Januar 2019)

schuetzendorf schrieb:


> Wichtig ist: Merino nur mit der Hand und mit normaler Seife waschen. Sonst ist die Funktion nicht mehr gegeben.



Icebreaker empfiehlt sogar explizit Maschinenwäsche weil sie schonender ist


----------



## schuetzendorf (7. Januar 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Icebreaker empfiehlt sogar explizit Maschinenwäsche weil sie schonender ist


Ja, ich habe auch so ein "Icebreaker"-China-Shirt. Das darf man waschen, fühlt sich aber irgendwie nicht wie Merino sondern wie sprödes Plastik an. 
Ich habe uralte Devold-Unterhemden, die sich vom Material wesentlich weicher anfühlen und besser wärmen als z.B. mein "Icebreaker"-Shirt. Die sollte man nicht mit Waschmittel waschen, da es nach damaligem Wissensstand das natürliche Wollfett entfernt. Ich spüle die Sachen nach dem Duschen kurz mit etwas Seife aus, was ausreichend ist.
Da gibt es viele Meinungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich schöre ebenfalls auf die Brynje-Sachen wenns wirklich kalt ist und bei starker Belastung. Ich habe zwar das Netzunterhemd aus "Plastik", aber das gibt es auch mit 80% Merino: https://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c234/Kollektion=Wool+Thermo+Light
Andere Merino-Sachen mag ich, da ich stark schwitze, nur bei moderaten Belastungen und habe häufig das Problem mit Löchern an allen möglichen Stellen (also nicht nur im Rucksackbereich).
cännondäler


----------



## Diman (8. Januar 2019)

Ich trage sehr oft Merino Sachen auch im Alltag und noch nie irgendwelche Löcher gehabt.


----------



## cännondäler__ (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo Diman,
die Sache mit den Löchern ist nicht weiter tragisch, da ich die Sachen ja drunter trage, finde aber Merino deutlich empfindlicher als "Plastik". Bei Mischgeweben stellt sich das Problem nach meiner Erfahrung weniger, trotzdem ist reines Merino, wenn es nicht allzu schwitzig wird, schon super angenehm auf der Haut.
cännondäler


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Januar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Nur ist Merino = Merino?
> Oder ist das 30€ Merino Hemd vom Decathlon schlechter als ein 60€?
> Beides 100% und etwa gleich schwer!


hast du dich schon zu einem kauf durch gerungen? wäre toll wenn du dann mal berichten würdest, denn mir ist der ganze "marken" merino krempel zum "normalen" preis vieeeeeeeel zu teuer.


----------



## affenmann1st (9. Januar 2019)

@platt_ziege : die Bestellung bei Decathlon ist raus...
Ich habe aber leider dann eben keinen Vergleich zu den teuren Merino Sachen...


----------



## Danimal (9. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre so ziemlich jeden Tag und trage auch im Sommer immer ein enganliegendes Funktions-Shirt unter dem Trikot. Egal ob Merino oder Funktionsfaser - nach der Tour kommt das in die Wäsche. Am längsten haben bisher meine knapp 20 Jahre alten Vaude-Funktionshemden durchgehalten. Die sind hauteng, transportieren den Schweiß zuverlässig, nix kneift oder stört und sie sehen nach 100en Wäschen immer noch top aus. Das hat bei mir noch kein Merinoteil geschafft, auch wenn ich mit der Funktion immer sehr zufrieden gewesen bin. Natürlich könnte man seltener waschen, um die Lebensdauer zu verlängern, aber das ist für mich bei den Sportklamotten keine Option (die äußerste, dreckigste Schicht wasche ich nur nach jeder 3. oder 4. Ausfahrt - wird eh innerhalb von Sekunden wieder eingesaut).
Kurz gesagt: Merino fühlt sich toll an, ist mir aber für meinen Anwendungsfall zu teuer.


----------



## schmitr3 (9. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hast du dich schon zu einem kauf durch gerungen? wäre toll wenn du dann mal berichten würdest, denn mir ist der ganze "marken" merino krempel zum "normalen" preis vieeeeeeeel zu teuer.


Habe das Decathlon jetzt ein paar mal in Winter genutzt. Sitzt gut, vom Material allerdings nicht so angenehm wie andere Merinos die ich habe. Könnte für empfindliche Leute zu kratzig sein. Funktionieren tut es allerdings für mich gut (trage Merino als unterste Schicht allerdings erst bei Minusgraden).


----------



## MJK (9. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen... schönes Neues erstmal... 

Prinzipiell kann ich die "Erfahrung" des TE bestätigen, d.h. Merino funktioniert hinsichtlich Schweißabtransport und Nässeempfinden bei mir schlechter als Funktionsplastikklamotte.
Ich habe jetzt auch kein Problem mit dem Plastik weil die Dinger bei mir auch ewig halten (d.h. zum Teil +20 Jahre), während Merino (Icebreaker) nur eine Saison überlebt hat. Merino hätte halt den Vorteil das es selbst bei mir nicht anfängt zu stinken (2 Wochen Selbstversuch unter Kollegen  ohne Beschwerden), aber da ich das (Funktions-)Shirt regelmäßig wasche ist das kein Argument.

Anderer Diskussionspunkt (falls nicht schon erwähnt): Wie eng liegen die Klamotten bzw. die Jacke an?
Momentan fahre ich (zur Arbeit, d.h. ich versuche möglichst wenig zu schwitzen) Craft-Hoody + Vaude Skyfly II Jacke. Geht für mich bis ca. 0 Grad in Ordnung. Das Hoody ist zwar körperbetont, aber nicht enganliegend. T-Shirt passt da locker noch drunter falls es doch mal kälter wird. Bin bei der Jackengröße jetzt von L auf XL (gleiches Modell) gewechselt und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass XL etwas angenehmer ist weil leicht wärmer und trotzdem nicht so nass. Ich denke mal, dass das an dem "Luftpolster" zwischen mir, dem Hoody und der Jacke liegt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Januar 2019)

Ich hab ein langes Lieblings-Merino-Unterteil von on one und mehrere dicke Merinostrümpfe von Helly Hansen und ich bin mit den Sachen mehr als zufrieden. Ich hatte das zB öfters, dass die Strümpfe nass wurden aber dass sich das Material dann wieder irgendwie erwärmen konnte und die Füsse wieder warm wurden..sowas habe ich bei Baumwolle noch nie erlebt. Seitdem immer Merino im Winter.

Als enganliegendes Funktionshemd habe ich aber auch so eine olle "Plaste-Skistretchklamotte" von Lidl...ist schon 6-7 Jahre alt...ist auch top, ebenso wie diverse Polyester-Polyamid-Elastan-Odlo-Unterhemden aus 2000, die immer noch Ihr Dasein bei mir fristen und einen guten Job machen. Zur Not nehme ich aber auch mal son olles Finisher-T-Shirt vom Laufen...bin da nicht so sensibel (zum Glück).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (9. Januar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> @platt_ziege : die Bestellung bei Decathlon ist raus...
> Ich habe aber leider dann eben keinen Vergleich zu den teuren Merino Sachen...


kannst ja mal berichten, ob und wie es sich hinsichtlich dessen (was auch meine befürchtung war/ist) verhält:





schmitr3 schrieb:


> vom Material allerdings nicht so angenehm wie andere Merinos die ich habe. Könnte für empfindliche Leute zu kratzig sein





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich hab mehrere dicke Merinostrümpfe von Helly Hansen und ich bin mit den Sachen mehr als zufrieden. Ich hatte das zB öfters, dass die Strümpfe nass wurden aber dass sich das Material dann wieder irgendwie erwärmen konnte und die Füsse wieder warm wurden..sowas habe ich bei Baumwolle noch nie erlebt. Seitdem immer Merino im Winter.


über socken bin ich ja auch zu merino gekommen und stimme dir ja zu 100% überein. an den füssen schwitz man ja nicht so sehr, ist ja eher durch den stau der schuhe bedingt. aber bis auf die dicken merino socken, welche ich fürn appel und ei als b-ware gekauft habe, hat bis dahin socken technisch wirklich alles vollkommen versagt.

für mich kristallisiert sich hier durch den fred auch eher folgendes heraus:





luminautix schrieb:


> Der für mich wichtigste Aspekt der Merinoklamotten ist, dass die mehrere Tage hintereinander (ungewaschen) getragen werden können und trotzdem nicht so müffeln wie die meisten anderen Materialien. Darum habe ich immer Merinozeugs im Rucksack, aber eben für - nach der Tour.


dafür würden mit sicherheit auch die günstigen sachen reichen, da sie wohl auch dünner sein werden. dickere der markenhersteller eignen sich wohl für nicht so schweisstreibende aktivitäten, sprich wandern und gemässigte touren etc.
werd im sommer mal ausschau halten ;-)


----------



## fone (10. Januar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das Zeug nutzen was funktioniert und die daemlichen Ideologien in die Tonne treten ist keine Option?


Nein. Ideologien regieren die Welt und steuern das Volk.
Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## nightwolf (10. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Nein. Ideologien regieren die Welt und steuern das Volk.
> Ausgezeichnet!


Das scheinen manche Leute leider in der Tat ernstgemeinterweise so zu glauben ...


----------



## fone (10. Januar 2019)

Ich bin da ganz pragmatisch, find's aber auch nicht schlimm, wenn es im Winter mal schneit.


----------



## fone (10. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> kannst ja mal berichten, ob und wie es sich hinsichtlich dessen (was auch meine befürchtung war/ist) verhält:
> 
> über socken bin ich ja auch zu merino gekommen und stimme dir ja zu 100% überein. an den füssen schwitz man ja nicht so sehr, ist ja eher durch den stau der schuhe bedingt. aber bis auf die dicken merino socken, welche ich fürn appel und ei als b-ware gekauft habe, hat bis dahin socken technisch wirklich alles vollkommen versagt.
> 
> ...


Ich empfinde Merino auf der Haut deutlich wärmer als Baumwolle oder Kunstfaser. Zur Isolierung schon mal gut. Aber, das Zeug scheint meine Haut zu stimulieren und ich schwitze mit Merino noch schneller und mehr als sonst schon. Trocken wird's auch nur etwas schneller als Baumwolle, mit der Trockenzeit von Kunstfaser hat das zumindest nichts zu tun.

Ich hatte beim Outdoortrip natürlich Merino dabei, aus geruchstechnischen Gründen. Wir haben auch nicht gestunken - Null! Naja, zumindest bis wir wieder andere Menschen getroffen haben, da hat sich die Wahrnehmung dann doch schlagartig geändert.

Wenn der Pilot vom Wasserflugzeug mit offenem Fenster fliegt... und der Taxifahrer den Kopf halb zum Fenster raus streckt, sind das doch dezente Hinweise.

Nach 10 bzw. 12 Tagen hat trotz 1 Wechselset und mal im Fluss ausspülen alles gestunken, vom T-Shirt über die Unterhosen bis zu den Socken.
Irgendwann ist die Grenze erreicht.

Für Sportliche Aktivitäten werde ich mich aber zukünftig wieder Richtung Kunstfaser orientieren. Problem ist da halt der Geruch, einmal Anziehen = einmal Waschen.


----------



## affenmann1st (11. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hast du dich schon zu einem kauf durch gerungen? wäre toll wenn du dann mal berichten würdest, denn mir ist der ganze "marken" merino krempel zum "normalen" preis vieeeeeeeel zu teuer.



Also das Zeug ist gestern gekommen, das Merino Sach ist dünner als erwartet!
Muss es also mal auf dem Rad testen, vielleicht täuscht das auch! (Muss aber noch warten, da ich noch nicht fit bin... Gesundheitlich!
Konditionell ja eh nicht...)

Kratzt aber überhaupt nicht! Hab aber keinen Vergleich zu teueren Sachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (11. Januar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Also das Zeug ist gestern gekommen, das Merino Sach ist dünner als erwartet!


das war auch das erste was ich bei den lidls shirts dachte. bei aldi hatte ich mir mal so nen 100% merino buff gekauft, welcher auch recht dünn ist. dieser wird extrem oft getragen und wurde schon ein paar mal gewaschen, alles tutti. das eine lidl shirt hatte original nach 1x tragen beim gassi gehen, 3 kleine löcher, weshalb sie auch zum glück wieder zurück genommen wurden. das buff ding fühlt sich aber komplett anders an also nix kratziges im ggs zum shirt. ich glaube es liegt wie irgendwo aufgeschnappt daran, dass bei den kratzigen merino sachen, kurze fasern verarbeitet werden.
mir fehlt aber auch der vergleich zu den teurern shirts und ob die genauso hauchdünn sind...


----------

